# Found a dinosaur



## CatHunter

this guy tried to spool me ripping all my 150# power pro off the reel and had me intoo the backing, had to do a Jeremy wade and jump in and swim after it, i thought i had a 50+# catfish he bottomed my scale out ..


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Nice catch!!! Glad you got him in. What kind of rod and reel do you normally use?


----------



## FishWalton

You needed a winch for that critter...........LOL


----------



## skiff89_jr

mighty brave to jump in and swim after him lol


----------



## captsi

That's sick, bro! Gotta love a Gator Gar


----------



## CatHunter

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Nice catch!!! Glad you got him in. What kind of rod and reel do you normally use?


i got him on a abu Garcia ambassadeur c4

*
*


----------



## tmber8

Cathunter,

Can you give me any clues where to catch a glimpse of these guys? Ever since I saw them on river monsters I've been fascinated with seeing them in person. I don't even worry trying to catch 'em, don't got the gear for it. Just love catchin a glimspe of these prehistoric critters. I had been seeing a bunch up river around quintette, but the river has gotten so low I'm having a hard time navigating that area with out hittin snaps. 

Have you had any luck farther down in the bay, like around jims or simpson's river?

Thanks and nice catch!


----------



## jesse1378

i saw a couple 4 fters while i was fishing the east river. they are all over there


----------



## CatHunter

tmber8 said:


> Cathunter,
> 
> Can you give me any clues where to catch a glimpse of these guys? Ever since I saw them on river monsters I've been fascinated with seeing them in person. I don't even worry trying to catch 'em, don't got the gear for it. Just love catchin a glimspe of these prehistoric critters. I had been seeing a bunch up river around quintette, but the river has gotten so low I'm having a hard time navigating that area with out hittin snaps.
> 
> Have you had any luck farther down in the bay, like around jims or simpson's river?
> 
> Thanks and nice catch!


absolutely there are gars down by jims if your read my older post i posted a report of some gar fishing down there we did really good, but there all long nose gars, if you want alligator gars u have to go to a big river to get a shot at one, the Alabama and tenswa both have big gars, we do have alligator gars in escambia just with few numbers of them most in our rivers are longnose gar and Florida gar with the occasional shortnose gar,


----------



## CatHunter

Wow thanx anonymous retard, some one on here sent a FWC investigator to my house accusing me of killing this alligator gar in Florida, with out doing any research, He even told the investigator that i edited my first post, if you edit a post it will be label __LAST EDITED ON__ that's lie 1, then he lies to them again telling them it was hanging from a tree , lie 3 he tells them i caught it in Escambia river , that alligator gar was caught On the Alabama river near dixi landing, thanx for trying to be a good Samaritan but get your facts str8 dude I follow all regulations under Florida laws. 
Unless iam camping i always fish with rod and reel and i always use legal baits iv got fishing licenses in 4 states iv never been to jail or been convected of a crime, i know all the scientific names of every fish that swims in our water ways iam on the water every other day, Fishing pays my bills and i make a good living doing it, i got better things to be doing then braking the law my friend​


----------



## TURTLE

CatHunter said:


> Wow thanx anonymous retard, some one on here sent a FWC investigator to my house accusing me of killing this alligator gar in Florida, with out doing any research, He even told the investigator that i edited my first post, if you edit a post it will be label __LAST EDITED ON__ that's lie 1, then he lies to them again telling them it was hanging from a tree , lie 3 he tells them i caught it in Escambia river , that alligator gar was caught On the Alabama river near dixi landing, thanx for trying to be a good Samaritan but get your facts str8 dude I follow all regulations under Florida laws.
> 
> Unless iam camping i always fish with rod and reel and i always use legal baits iv got fishing licenses in 4 states iv never been to jail or been convected of a crime, i know all the scientific names of every fish that swims in our water ways iam on the water every other day, Fishing pays my bills and i make a good living doing it, i got better things to be doing then braking the law my friend​


*I guess that answers my question which was going to be do they taste good. I guess you can't keep/eat them? I am no where close to where I could even catch one so never looked into it. I have seen the Jeremy Wade show a bunch if not every time it comes on or record it. The first episode I ever saw I noticed he was using my favorite reel in my quiver Abu 9000 Big Game, I love that reel and use it for Snapper all the time. I wish I could still find them at Walmart but they only have the 6000 and smaller now.*


----------



## oxbeast1210

Are you serious someone sent an investigator out to you ?? geez 
I don't break any of the laws or regulations but i don't think ill 
ever post a report on the forum that's the last thing i need to be questioned for something I didn't do
thanks for sharing the catch pretty cool and glad hes living to fight another day


----------



## CatHunter

kinda makes me not want to post any more of my reports here honestly


----------



## oxbeast1210

I can understand that! but im glad you did i never knew we had beasts like that here. 
I can picture u jumping in like wade saying "fish on fish on" with that accent lol


----------



## CatHunter

actually the fwc was really understanding about the whole thing and obviously have been threw that before


----------



## TexasFisherman

The gar in Texas are insane! I used to fish alot of bass tourneys in central Texas and its nothing to see 6ft gator gar seim up beside the boat. But those are NICE man! Good catch!


----------



## flappininthebreeze

And how interesting these are protected in FL waters, yet Florida Gar can be taken with minnows, artificial lures or frayed nylon cord that entangles the gar’s teeth. They are also taken with bow-and-arrow, gigs or snag hooks. Conservation has gone awry when we can catch one species with frayed rope, and we're sending the law on each other to protect another. Just my $0.02.


----------



## CatHunter

alligator gar are very slow breeders, unlike its close cousin the long nose gar which any one here who fishes the river knows all to well how over populated the long-nose gar are, i agree with the protection of the alligator gar, just not people falsely reporting information about people


----------



## captsi

I disagree, Cathunter... I am 100% behind people falsley reporting information about others. &sarc&


----------



## jim t

COOL catch!

I've had a stew made from them from Louisiana. I assume it was legal, but I dunno. Before Ivan at least.

Tasty, but bony.

It is amazing how much of fish we waste. I had some Mullet bones (?) on Sunday at Tina and Jason's wedding party that were EXCELLENT!

I assume the bones of every other fish would be as good.

Jim


----------



## pole squeezer

I'm with you Cathunter, some people have nothing better to do than try and make trouble for others. I don't know you, but from your posts, and videos, I can tell that you know your stuff. I even consider you a catfishing pro. I look forward to your posts because they are the most helpful I've seen on this forum. Maybe I'll meet you one day, and you can show me how to get at dem flatheads. (1982 PHS grad, now living in boring, fishless, northeast Ohio, longing to move back home one day)


----------



## FishWalton

*Moving home*

Don't give up Pole Squeezer on moving home. Took me 4 decades but I made it in 1994. Changes abound, but the feeling is like I never left. Peace, tranquility, and down right pure enjoyment being back in my boyhood woods and fishing grounds.


----------



## CatHunter

pole squeezer said:


> I'm with you Cathunter, some people have nothing better to do than try and make trouble for others. I don't know you, but from your posts, and videos, I can tell that you know your stuff. I even consider you a catfishing pro. I look forward to your posts because they are the most helpful I've seen on this forum. Maybe I'll meet you one day, and you can show me how to get at dem flatheads. (1982 PHS grad, now living in boring, fishless, northeast Ohio, longing to move back home one day)


Thanx bud, but id just like to say ohio is home to the mighty ohio river one of Americas best flathead rivers it takes a catfish over 60lbs just to raise a eyebrow, and if you don't have a boat i can help you out with that..

ever herd of catfishing paradise if not your in luck, its a few lakes in Ohio that are stocked with GIANT CATFISH some over 100lbs and guess what its right in your back yard. Ill post a few pictures and videos to help you out.' good luck and your surrounded by giant catfish

http://www.catfishermansparadise.com/


----------



## screwballl

I know how it is pole... western South Dakota (Black Hills area) will always be home to me. I do like the panhandle here, it is similar with plenty of pine tree forests, but just different enough like the lack of hills and mountains.


----------



## aroundthehorn

CatHunter said:


> kinda makes me not want to post any more of my reports here honestly


The FWC does peruse boards like this one and bust people. 

Sorry that happened to you, though.


----------



## CatHunter

and that's all fine and dandy, lets just make sure we got all the fax first.


----------



## prgault

All of the other BS aside, that's an awesome gar...


----------



## doradohunter

These fish are under major scrutiny right now because of china and japan exporting them for aquarium use. These fish are highly prized in their market for aquariums. That would most likely be the reason FWC even pursued the complaint.


----------



## jstblsd

Nice catch man, keep the post coming you inspire a lot of us newbies that are trying to catch the beast you often post. Thanks!


----------



## CurDog

CatHunter said:


> Wow thanx anonymous retard, some one on here sent a FWC investigator to my house accusing me of killing this alligator gar in Florida, ​


 
NO They Didn't????? Wow What a Douche Bag....... Don't you just love Douche bags !!!!!! I bet the DB don't openly admit it on line and give their apologies to you. 
A Real Man would......:yes:


----------

